# 1954 Schwinn Streamliner



## Schweirdo (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a 1954 Schwinn Streamliner I just picked up for $100. I have been searching the net looking for a pic but have only found one. I was wondering if anybody out there had a pic of an original. I was also wanting to know if this model is rare. This is the first one I have come across.


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 23, 2011)

*Nice Bike.....*

Middle of the road features,not rare but desirable. See link.

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1954_03.html

Pat


----------



## antque (Aug 23, 2011)

*Streamliner*

I disagree, I've looked for years for a good Streamliner, or even a rough one, they are hard to find, they were a poor mans Phantom, no bells and whistles, but now with the all paint scheme they are super. i have one that I restored and will post a photo, ASAP


----------



## antque (Aug 23, 2011)

*Streamliner Photos*

This is a bike I restored 20 years ago, the bike was very rough and I did all the paint an pin striping myself, please excuse the dust it need polishing.


----------



## Schweirdo (Aug 23, 2011)

*Nice restore*

You did a hell of a job on the restoration. Thanks for the pics guys. The one I have is opal blue. I have not figured out how to post pics yet or I would.


----------



## antque (Aug 23, 2011)

*streamliner*

Thanks, I did it all with auto paint in spray cans, even the pin stripping was masked off and sprayed on, then all the paint edges were buffed down and now you can't feel the edges of the maroon and white, I wouldn't want to tackle on again.


----------

